# Mein neuer Angelkahn



## fschimmi71 (21. Juli 2011)

So nun ist es endlich soweit. Das alte Boot ist weg und das neue
kommt.
Am Samstag ist Übergabe alles andere ist geregelt.
Damit man auch mal weiter raus fahren kann hab ich eine Nummer größer genommen.
Es ist eine Draco 2000 DC mit 175PS von Volvo Penta.
Der verkauf des ALTEN war aber trotzdem nicht leicht.

Bilde ist noch vor dem Verkauf, aber neue Bilder folgen die nächsten Tage.


----------



## volkerm (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

Glückwunsch und viel Spass!
Den Dracos sagt man gute Eigenschaften in der Welle nach.
Du wirst es "erfahren".


----------



## lohi (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

Glueckwunsch zum neuen Boot, könnte glatt neidisch werden.|supergri


----------



## Elba-Dennis (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

Wie sagt man so schön ich wünsch dir immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel  und natürlich dicke Fische


----------



## fish4fun (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

Sehr hübsches Boot! Hoffentlich ist das nicht zu schade zum fischen!

Allzeit gute Fahrt!

Gruß


----------



## sundangler (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot. Aber sag mal ist die Reeling nicht viel zu stark überdemensioniert? Sieht sehr komisch aus.


----------



## lohi (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

Glueckwunsch zum neuen Boot, könnt mir auch gefallen.:q


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

Schönes Boot, dickes Petri von mir! Wie hoch ist der Kraftstoffverbrauch, ist ja nicht gerade untermotorisiert das gute Stück? Bin selbst auch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Nachfolger!


----------



## HD4ever (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

schönes Teil !!!
zum schleppen noch nen 4-5 PS 4tackter ran und dann kanns losgehen #6


----------



## sundangler (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

Hallo Jörg

Schleppen tue ich auch mit meinem 135PS Innenboarder  Da brauche ich keinen extra Außenboarder.
Nur mit Standgas läuft er genau 2,5kn :vik:


----------



## Delta-Golf (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

Glückwunsch
immer gute Fahrt und natürliche passende Fanggründe.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

Na Supi und viel Spasssssssss damit.

Grüssle CD


----------



## gluefix (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

Hey Franky, hau mal ein paar mehr Bilder rein sonst komme ich mal vorbei und schau es mir persönlich an #6. Gruß Benni


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkahn*

Sehr geiles Boot, Glückwunsch dazu.

In meinen Augen kann eine Reeling gar nicht überdimensioniert sein. Je höher, stärker, mehr usw. desto besser.


----------

